# So you don't want Apple Photos....



## martti (May 6, 2015)

"Apple photos is part of the operating system, do not try to remove it"
.
OK. But how do I stop it from launching every time I put a card in my MBookAir's slot or plug in a card reader?

Here's how:
You plug in your camera/SD-card or card reader and Photos launches.
You launch SW called Image Capture.
In the left bottom corner you find a selector that you can use to set Lightroom as the SW that launches when a picture source is connected to the computer.

So you set the Photos' preferences using Image Capture. Very intuitive!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 6, 2015)

Just use a real camera that writes to a CF card.  OS X thinks it's just an external drive and mounts it to the desktop.


----------



## Patpilot (May 6, 2015)

Insert your SD card. When Photos opens, Click on View, then Show Sidebar. When the sidebar opens, click on your SD card then above the sidebar, Uncheck Open Photos for this Device.


----------



## unfocused (May 6, 2015)

Use windows.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2015)

I installed camera+ on my iphone, but I can't make Facebook use it rather than the Apple Camera App.


----------



## martti (May 7, 2015)

The sidebar thing does not let you make LR pop up when you plug in your card/camera.
Photos also launched when I plugged in my 5DIII with a real CF card. It does not do so any longer.
Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 7, 2015)

It's actually 'simplifying the user experience' (aka a step backward...or dumb-ward). With old versions of iPhoto you also had to set the When camera is connected behavior in Image Capture. In newer versions of iPhoto and in Aperture, that setting is available in those apps' Preferences.


----------



## sanj (May 7, 2015)

Totally on your side here. But there will be lots of other people will use iPhoto and would love for it to be the default software.


----------



## martti (May 10, 2015)

I am doing the change only on my own computer. the other people can go on using whatever they wish what is available. No holy war here. Just telling how people can get the presets they like despite the fact that Apple is playing a bit ... well, you know...the opposite of open and honest.


----------

